
How to respond to recruiter's spam emails? (After GDPR?) - gain_sky
Even after GDPR I&#x27;m still getting emails from recruiters who somehow have my CV on record and want to ask me about jobs which are vaguely related to my skills and most of the time in different cities or even different countries.<p>Isn&#x27;t this no longer allowed under GDPR? What is the best way to reply to a recruiter in order to get them to stop doing this?
======
ColinWright
I would reply to them asking for the source of the data they hold. Point at
GDPR Article 14[0] and say that if they _can 't_ provide this information then
they will be in breach of the GDPR and you will investigate the process
necessary to report them.

Let us know how they respond.

[0] [https://gdpr-info.eu/art-14-gdpr/](https://gdpr-info.eu/art-14-gdpr/)

